
Signal, Not Solution: Notes on Why Sci-Hub Is Not Opening Access - jmnicholson
https://thewinnower.com/papers/3489-signal-not-solution-notes-on-why-sci-hub-will-not-open-access
======
return0
I use sci-hub all the time, because my institution has a limited library. The
entire argument here is a red herring.

Sci-hub is a solution that complements open access, for the transitory period
after which we expect big publishers to die off. Of course it's illegal, just
like it is immoral for scientists around the world to use their taxpayer's
money and their time to pay three big publishers, NPG, elsevier and spiegel.

This is pure civil disobedience of the noble kind.

